# Cross Border Car Insurance



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello All, We will be moving to Baja soon and will be getting a California-plated car. We will be visiting family in the San Diego area probably a few days a month. Does anyone know of car insurance that would provide coverage in both the Rosarito and San Diego areas? We know we will need Liability in California in order to register the car. Thank you for your time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need a US policy from a US carrier, as well as a Mexican policy from a Mexican carrier.


----------



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

That was what I feared. Thanks for the reply


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

My US car insurance protects my car up to a certain distance from the border, I don't remember how many miles. It leaves me at peace if my car were to be vandalized or stolen.

HOWEVER,

It doesn't cover liability issues in Mex, a second, Mexican, insurance is necessary for that. In case you get in a car accident, your US car insurance should pull you through your own damages, but you're still liable for the other person's damages/health/etc.

Maybe look for a Mexican insurance with only liability? It's called "responsabilidad civil" here in Mexico.

Another alternative you could look into...
With the current value of the USD, it might be viable to buy a Mexican plated car. There are many VERY affordable insurances, that automatically offer dual US-Mexican coverage. As long as you get a Mexican driver's license it won't be an issue driving in the US, I've done it for a handful of years with no issues, either from CBP or CHP.


----------



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

Gracias for the info. I knew that Liability in Mexico was a must, so perhaps I can find a US policy that will cover me as far as Rosarito, then supplement it with a local policy.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mexican liability coverage is mandatory, just as it is in the USA. However, I really suggest that you carry full coverage in Mexico, as the legal system there is quite different. In an accident with bodily injury, you will go to jail until financial responsibility is sorted out. Therefore, you will want coverage for legal assistance; the so called ‘get out of jail coverage‘, as well as roadside assistance. Note also that theft in Mexico usually only covers total theft of the vehicle; not contents or parts that may go missing, nor body damage, etc. Besides, the difference in cost between just liability and full coverage is very small. In Mexico, under Napoleanic Law, you are guilty until you prove ($$$$$) your own innocence. You will be seen as the biggest source of those $$$$$s by both the lawyers and the victims of your assumed guilty negligence until you prove otherwise, or run out of $. So, cover your butt well.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

boquete said:


> Hello All, We will be moving to Baja soon and will be getting a California-plated car. We will be visiting family in the San Diego area probably a few days a month. Does anyone know of car insurance that would provide coverage in both the Rosarito and San Diego areas? We know we will need Liability in California in order to register the car. Thank you for your time.



I'll PM you a contact in Chula Vista that can get you insurance for both countires. It's the company I use for all my auto insurance needs in the US as well as Mexico. Can't say it here or I'll be scolded by the moderator.:eyebrows:


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

TJGUY said:


> I'll PM you a contact in Chula Vista that can get you insurance for both countires. It's the company I use for all my auto insurance needs in the US as well as Mexico. Can't say it here or I'll be scolded by the moderator.:eyebrows:



PM sent.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TJGUY said:


> I'll PM you a contact in Chula Vista that can get you insurance for both countires. It's the company I use for all my auto insurance needs in the US as well as Mexico. Can't say it here or I'll be scolded by the moderator.:eyebrows:


*Moderator note*: It's perfectly legal to post the name of the company here as it is in response to another forum member's query. Please note that what is illegal is discussing moderation on the open forum. See Forum Rule 5: "Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums. Use the PM facility to contact moderators." Thanks for your cooperation, TJGUY.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> *Moderator note*: It's perfectly legal to post the name of the company here as it is in response to another forum member's query. Please note that what is illegal is discussing moderation on the open forum. See Forum Rule 5: "Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums. Use the PM facility to contact moderators." Thanks for your cooperation, TJGUY.


Dear Boquete,if you have any rfuurther questions just PM me as there is no need for this.
TX


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TJGUY said:


> Dear Boquete,if you have any rfuurther questions just PM me as there is no need for this.
> TX


No need for what?


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

There are some insurance companies in the U.S. that will provide coverage in Mexico, within a certain distance from the border.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

mednow said:


> There are some insurance companies in the U.S. that will provide coverage in Mexico, within a certain distance from the border.


Don‘t be fooled into thinking that they will keep you out of jail, or send an adjustor to the site of the accident, as is done in Mexico. Get Mexican insurance from a Mexican agent in the area where you will live.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Last I checked you could get a 1 year policy from Sanborns Mexican Insurance for about $100.


----------

